# Static



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello,

For all owners of new BMW especially 750's do any of u guys hearany static from the speakers. That is when i am playin cds from the cd changer....

Thanks
-Pwned


----------



## G750 (Aug 3, 2005)

No static here.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

no static here, but I have a question, does your car always remember the last station/CD you played when you turn the car off and on? mine is intermittant. Many times I turn on the car to find it on an FM station I never tune to, or on the weather channel......
I find this very enoying


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey,

Im sorry i dont know about fm but the cd things yes. :eeps: When it is in the middle of a song and i turn off then turn it back on i comes right back to the same exact spot that i had turned off the vehicle.

Thanks


----------



## VIREP (Feb 10, 2006)

I have that static issue with some songs and cds! Did anyone get an answer to this issue?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I have the same exact issue and I've taken it to the dealer many times about it and they have stated every time, "No malfunctions found at this time". 

To make the stereo sound static so you can hear it very loud (so you know what's making it), play a very bassy, high quality song such as a rap song, the new Bun B cd Trill is good for this, and turn the second for the right equalizer all the way up or about 3/4 of the way up and have a nice dip in the middle and have it gradually go back up on the left. Turn the logic 7 all the way off, and turn the fader all the way to the back and balance centered. Have the Treble setting all the way up and the Bass setting in the middle or at 0. Turn the cd volume all the way up and you can hear the static very clearly in the back door speakers. The static only comes from the back door speakers and I'm still wondering why it's doing that.

You can remedy this by taking it to the dealer and do the exact same thing im saying for you to do here for them to hear on their own and you might get a result. Or, you can just turn the Logic 7 3 bars on, even though it sounds like crap, you wont hear static anymore. You can't really hear static unless your using an especially bassy song, such as a rap song. 

I found the cause of the problem to be that the second from the right equalizer, when you turn it all the way off, the static stops. I think it might be a grounding issue.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> no static here, but I have a question, does your car always remember the last station/CD you played when you turn the car off and on? mine is intermittant. Many times I turn on the car to find it on an FM station I never tune to, or on the weather channel......
> I find this very enoying


i used to have this problem. not anymore. BMW fixed it in the latest sofware.


----------

